# [INNOCENT WIN] Watchmen: The Mafia



## Aobaru (Jan 25, 2011)

_Many stories above the city below, Adrian Veidt sat at his desk, calmly stroking his pet, Bubastis. 

"It is time."

Veidt had been planning the assault for years. Ever since tensions between the United States and Russia had ignited, the threat of nuclear holocaust loomed. Veidt had to stop it the only way he knew how: framing Doctor Manhattan.

Tonight, his work would begin._

*PMs have been sent. You have 24 hours for night actions.*

Just quick go-through of the rules again:

- If you do not submit a _required_ night action three times, you will be killed off.
- Night phase lasts 48 hours, and day phase lasts 48 hours.
- There are no requirements for posting in the thread during the day phase.
- Flavourtext matters.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Due to some people sending in their night actions late, you have an additional 18 hours (Day phase starts at 12 PM EST).*


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

(Three hours late, sorry)

_Adrain Veidt was anxious as his secretary brought the morning paper to his desk. When it arrived, his eyes widened in shock. How could this have happened?

There were no headlines, absolutely no mention of a dead superhero. Someone had foiled his plan.

"Well," he said to Bubastis, running his hand through his hair, "there's always tomorrow."_

*No one is dead. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm, might want to change the phase to day, dear Aobaru!

Hm... was there a doctor role? iirc there was a kidnapper and a doctor...


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Boy we got lucky healer or a roleblocker. I don't think there's an alien in this game. Hmmm, not much to say in the first day but it's a good thing there are no deaths.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Meh, I'm new at this, so I get an excuse. xD;;;

There is a doctor. There isn't an alien.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I think it might be a lucky roleblock or something, or there is like a bulletproof.
Need to go and look at the roles again.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm, probably a lucky healer. No leads.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I guess we probably got lucky with a healer. Sadly though this leaves no leads. Randylynch or abstain?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

SInce there's only one healer, no healer clash

I'm Nite Owl II. Karkat Vantas is innocent.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Wargle said:


> SInce there's only one healer, no healer clash
> 
> I'm Nite Owl II. Karkat Vantas is innocent.


Funny story, actually, Wargle! See, I'm Dollar Bill, and you wouldn't believe who I chose to target last night!

Hint: Her name starts with a W and rhymes with Gargle!


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

It sounds like one of you is a liar. I just can't tell which one it is though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

...why would I be lying here? Wargle just went out and stated that I'm innocent; I wouldn't be questioning him unless I really thought he was Mafia.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

She...


----------



## Eifie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm! _Can_ the inspector be roleblocked in this game? In fact, I wonder if we even do have both inspectors; Aobaru would have to have cut roles since we didn't get fourteen people.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Neither is lying. I am going to join the roleclaiming, and tell that I am the *Silk Spectre II*, and I roleblocked Karkat Vantas.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

If this is true then everything works out and we're back to square one


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well, yeah, but it proves Karkat and Wargle innocent as long as neither is falsely roleclaiming.

EDIT: And it probably got rid of a bandwagon before it got started, saving the life of an innocent.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

So far 5 people haven't posted.

Now that I think about it what if the Mafia didn't send in an action? The night phase had to be extended.

I'm thinking Flower Doll because she is kind of experienced.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

If there is no death given the informations we have so far, then it could be an inactive Mafia, unless a healer blocks it.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

There is at least one inspector.

The night phase wasn't extended for lack of night actions, but for late night actions. I just wanted to start it at exactly 12 PM EST.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Aobaru, you REALLY need to change the game to Day One.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: [Night 0] Watchmen: The Mafia*

_Among the heroes of New York, a consensus was not reached. Not wanting to act rashly, they decide to wait until tomorrow._

*You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: [Night 1] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Since I've only gotten one night action, I'm going to permanently extend night actions to 48 hours. Obviously 24 isn't long enough.

*You have an additional 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Night 1] Watchmen: The Mafia*

(Six hours late- sorry)

_Adrian Veidt sighed contentedly as he read the headline of his morning paper.

SUPERHERO FOUND DEAD

After yesterday's failure, Adrian once again was reinvigorated with confidence. Hopefully tonight's kill went as well as last night's._

*Karkat Vantas is dead, and was Innocent. You have 42 hours for discussion.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well damn. We can't keep losing innocents :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm... No leads for now. Inactive lynch?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

There are quite a few people who haven't posted at all (re: Saith, Phantom, Alraune, Whirlpool). We could go after them?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Sure. Your pick.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

There isn't vey much information we can get today. All I know for sure is the lack of death last night is by a healer. Otherwise, today is nothing going on except an innocent is gone. :(


----------



## Eifie (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Kirby-Chan said:


> All I know for sure is the lack of mafia death is by a healer.


How do you know that?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I can know what is going on depending on my decision. Unfortunately I cannot be able to know which role someone is. I don't have a useful role like an inspector but I can find out information that doesn't break the rules.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Kirby-Chan said:


> I can know what is going on depending on my decision. Unfortunately I cannot be able to know which role someone is. I don't have a useful role like an inspector but I can find out information that doesn't break the rules.


So you're either the oracle or the watcher, then?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I guess I better role claim since there's barely any leads for both of the nights. I am an oracle. We better get the discussion going if we want to get anywhere or do a inactive lynch. I wait and see if there are any people post more.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well, I _would_ post more but I'm kind of not very good at mafia and there really are no leads at this point. I don't like throwing out stab-in-the-dark suggestions but I don't really like posting "Well looks like we have no leads" either.

So this is me being ironic and posting for the sake of posting, I guess.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Flower Doll is innocent.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Anybody object to Whirlpool?

*Whirlpool* unless they provide information that would cause us to keep them


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Whirlpool*, I guess.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Popping in to say "Hello".

I guess I will join in the bandwagon for *Whirlpool*, as I don't see any leads but who knows they might be mafia.


----------



## Saith (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I kinda did post, but it was after Aobaru ended the day phase, so I deleted it.
Not voting for a random kill, by the way.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I'm fine with lynching *Whirlpool*.

Does anyone have any suggestions for what Kirby-Chan should ask tonight? (Also, what did you ask on the first night?) I think the best thing they could do right now is ask questions to find out which roles were cut from the game. Perhaps "Yesterday, did we have two living detectives?" so we can find out if both detectives were included in the game? Or maybe "Is there a living terrorist?"


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Voting for *Whirlpool*

From last night, there is someone who is a Bomb in the game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

The thing about lack of flavour text is that we wouldn't be able to tell if someone died of mafia, healerclash, ect.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: [Day 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

_In his office, Adrian Veidt was still planning his kill that night when he heard footsteps walk up to the door. In an instant, the door was kicked down, and seven superheroes entered forcefully. Adrian stood defensively.

"We know it's you, Ozy," a deep voice said. "And we're here to stop you."

Adrian's eyes darted around the room, glaring at the silhouettes of his one-time comrades. 

"We know everything," said a female voice.

Adrian assessed the situation tactically. Seven versus one did not usually work out for the one. He felt them surrounding him. They were closer now, fists raised, weapons drawn. It was over. There was only one escape: the large glass curtain wall behind him.

Resolutely, he charged towards the glass shoulder-first. He had just enough speed to shatter the glass on impact. He tumbled out of the structure, knowing he would not survive the nearly hundred-story fall. As the ground drew nearer, his last thoughts focused on his heir and partner. He sent a short telepathic communication to Bubastis, grateful that the heroes would most likely never discover her and that the plan would continue without him.

He hit the pavement._

*Whirlpool is dead, and was Mafia. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: [Night 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Shouldnt whirlpool be killed in the header?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Night 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Oops.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Night 2] Watchmen: The Mafia*

_Bernard, the newspaper vendor, was shocked when his morning delivery of papers came in.

FOLLOWING VEIDT SUICIDE, HERO FOUND DEAD

"Jesus Christ, that's three now." 

Yesterday, a hero had been found dead in his apartment. Police ruled it homicide. Now, apparently, overnight, billionaire and former hero Adrian Veidt had jumped from the top of his hundred-story building to his death, AND another hero had been found dead in her home.

As Bernie prepared to start his work for the day, he wondered if this strange trend would continue._

*Kirby-Chan is dead, and was Innocent. You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Saith (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Makes an annoying sound*
Well that was awesome.
Except the whole Kirby thing, that was less awesome.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Soooo not cool. We may have gotten rid of a Mafia but we've lost a healer and an oracle. :/


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Crap, but that was a lucky randy lynch.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Which makes it even worse. We have no leads or anything :(


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well.........
This sucks.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Did the healer not think to heal the oracle? :( Hey, healer! Remember that you're the only doc we've got, so you don't need to worry about healer clash!

Then again, they could have healed our inspector - and Wargle, who did you inspect?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

The healer can't be a mafia healer, I mean you don't think that's plausible right?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Phantom said:


> The healer can't be a mafia healer, I mean you don't think that's plausible right?


No, there shouldn't be a Mafia doctor in this game. Here is the role list that I am getting sick of having to go and find every time I want to check something!

Also, what does everyone think of randylynching? I'd really rather not abstain today. :/


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Who would we lynch though?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Who would we lynch though?


...I was hoping someone else would take care of that part. :D

How about, as usual, Flower Doll?

EDIT: Whoooops missed Wargle's post. Possibly Alraune (only one post), then? Hm, everyone has posted except Flora.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I guess *Alraune* then for now.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

All right! *Alraune*. I am, of course, willing to change that vote if she posts to defend herself.


----------



## Saith (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Still not voting for a random.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Alraune*. But why not Flora, again?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But why not Flora, again?


Wargle has apparently inspected Flora as innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Oh yea.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Thing is we have a pretty good chance of hitting mafia if we do random lynch. But I don't think we should risk it, so *I vote no on the random lynch*, I don't think we can afford to lose another innocent.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

ah--! I thought I posted here again but I guess I must have gotten distracted and wandered off into the night before I finished it.

I was going to say again we have no leads so maybe we should get to talking or something... isn't that how most leads start? Somebody makes a roleclaim, somebody calls BS on that, other person calls BS on their BS, and so on? Has everybody who's roleclaimed so far come up clean, then?... This game has been relatively uninteresting so far since after the first day we've just been waiting on the mafia kill that night to give us some leads somehow.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Alraune said:


> ah--! I thought I posted here again but I guess I must have gotten distracted and wandered off into the night before I finished it.
> 
> I was going to say again we have no leads so maybe we should get to talking or something... isn't hat how most leads start? Somebody makes a roleclaim, somebody calls BS on that, other person calls BS on their BS, and so on? Has everybody who's roleclaimed so far come up clean, then?...


*Withdraw* for now, then!

Yeah, no one who's claimed so far has really been contradicted. If someone else would like to go ahead and roleclaim, though, be my guest! (Although, healer/other very important roles, be quiet unless you have immediately helpful information to share, I think.) So far I think we've got Wargle the inspector and Legendaryseeker99 the roleblocker (as well as some dead claimers). No one has counterclaimed, so either they are telling the truth or they're very lucky and picked roles to claim that were cut due to lack of players (which is pretty unlikely).


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hey guys, how can a roleblocker be useful? I seriously have no idea >_>


----------



## Eifie (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hey guys, how can a roleblocker be useful? I seriously have no idea >_>


If you block someone and there's no kill that night, it's possible that you could have blocked the Mafia don and that could give us a lead to work with.

ETA: *No lynch*, by the way, so that if someone else wants there's some option besides lynching Alraune. (The votes now are two for Alraune, one for no lynch, I think.) Although Alraune hasn't actually said anything in her defence, really, so perhaps she might want to roleclaim to convince one other person to vote no lynch? But then again we don't actually have any reason to be suspicious of her so gah I don't know :s


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Just a reminder: post all lynch votes and abstentions in *bold*, or they will not be counted.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Saith is innocent.

No leads so far, and everyone I inspect is innocent =C nor fair.

*abstain*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm! If all the roleclaims we've had so far are true, then this narrows it down to four people: Phantom, Alraune, OrngSumb, and myself. Perhaps it's time to start asking people to reveal roles, then.

But first, Legendaryseeker99, who did you block last night? I'm fairly certain one of the Mafia goons must have been cut before the game started, because 3.5 Mafia out of eleven people would definitely be too much. If so, then there's only one Mafioso left that we need to find, so whoever Legendaryseeker99 blocked last night is most probably innocent.

ETA: Also, if we do have a second inspector who can narrow that list down further, now would be a good time to speak up! And if the person the doctor healed on the first night (since we know lack of death then was due to doc save) is on that list, it would be nice for the doc to let us know as well.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I *withdraw* my vote for no lynch and join the bandwagon to *lynch Alraune*.

No real reason, just a hunch I can't get rid of.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Change my vote to *Abstain* for now. If there is a second inspector out there then that would really help us out in finding this Mafia


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Wargle said:


> Saith is innocent.
> 
> No leads so far, and everyone I inspect is innocent =C nor fair.
> 
> *abstain*


Maybe you are a naive cop?

And lemme go check on that roleblock.

EDIT: Oh. Well. It seems that I targetted Karkat. And I sent it thrice. XD


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> And lemme go check on that roleblock.
> 
> EDIT: Oh. Well. It seems that I targetted Karkat. And I sent it thrice. XD


But...Kammington is dead. Or are you saying that you only used your action on the first night?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> But...Kammington is dead. Or are you saying that you only used your action on the first night?


Yep. I forgot last night/didn't see any real reason to block.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yep. I forgot last night/didn't see any real reason to block.


Well, okay. Tonight I think it'd be best if you block one of the four people in the list I posted earlier, then. In fact, tell us who you're planning on blocking so that Wargle can make sure to investigate someone else.

Hm, since that will eliminate two of the four people on the list (and also because I know that I am innocent, so in my view that reduces the list to three :P), maybe it would be best to lynch Alraune today. I still want to see if she's got a defence, though.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well, "I'm not mafia" wouldn't really be good enough for you guys, would it?... You could inspect me tonight if you don't lynch me and I'd turn up as innocent. But I don't really want to roleclaim like nobody else wants to roleclaim either.

edit: derp I forgot I could vote- seeing as there probably won't be any developments before the next night phase, I *abstain*


----------



## Saith (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Abstain* in bold.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: [Day 3] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*No one is dead. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

_Bernie almost sighed in relief when his morning delivery of papers came in. No headlines about dead current or former masks.

Maybe it was just a freak occurrence._

*No one is dead. You have 47 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Cool, no deaths. Also, I roleblocked Orngsumb last night, so maybe...?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Cool, no deaths. Also, I roleblocked Orngsumb last night, so maybe...?


It seems pretty likely that you blocked the don. OrngSumb, what is your role?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Oooo, this is good, I vote lynch *OrngSumb*.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Alraune is innocent


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I'm a watcher. I keep trying to guess who will get targeted each night but no luck.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm a watcher. I keep trying to guess who will get targeted each night but no luck.


You mean this role?



			
				role list said:
			
		

> The Silhouette ~ Voyeur
> A first-generation hero who was outed as a lesbian and forced into retirement soon after.
> Every Night, she targets a player and learns what was done to them that night (but not who did it).


Why would you need to guess who was getting killed, then? All you'd find out is that they'd been targeted by the Mafia, and we'd find that out the next day anyway.

But if you're telling the truth, who have you targeted and what have you found out?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I just thought if I knew who was going to die I'd be able to get a sense of who they would target next. But I did see some heals. I targeted (in order) Kam, myself, Flora, and Phantom.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I just thought if I knew who was going to die I'd be able to get a sense of who they would target next. But I did see some heals. I targeted (in order) Kam, myself, Flora, and Phantom.


Who did you see healed? Or really, just which actions did you get for each?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Kam: Healed, Myself: nothing, Flora: Inspected, Phantom: nothing


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Kam: Healed, Myself: nothing, Flora: Inspected, Phantom: nothing


In that order? Are you sure? You know, Wargle claimed to have inspected Flora on the second night, not the third.

Besides, we know that the lack of death the first night was due to healer save, but you say you didn't see Kammington getting targeted for a kill. And there we go! *OrngSumb*.

ETA: Not to mention that Kammington was also roleblocked that night!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Hm.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I promise you guys I'm not the one you're looking for. Just because somebody was roleblocked and there was no kill doesn't mean that it was Mafia. We still have a healer


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

HM.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

HM? HM really helps spur discussion >.<


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I promise you guys I'm not the one you're looking for. Just because somebody was roleblocked and there was no kill doesn't mean that it was Mafia. We still have a healer


Do you have nothing to say about the mistakes in your claim, then?


----------



## Aisling (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I promise you guys I'm not the one you're looking for. Just because somebody was roleblocked and there was no kill doesn't mean that it was Mafia. We still have a healer


Yeah, seriously. :I Why'd you guys immediately jump on Orngsumb? Guess I'll come out and roleclaim healer, then... I was hoping I wouldn't have to but we can't be lynching our innocents.


----------



## Saith (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Abstaining* for now.
_Again._


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Spike said:


> Yeah, seriously. :I Why'd you guys immediately jump on Orngsumb? Guess I'll come out and roleclaim healer, then... I was hoping I wouldn't have to but we can't be lynching our innocents.


I'm not voting to lynch him because of the roleblocking and lack of Mafia kill. I'm voting to lynch him because he's made a claim that's very likely to be false. I would be very, very surprised if he flips innocent, but if he does, we can just go after Legendaryseeker99, since only one of him or OrngSumb can be telling the truth as it is.



Hoity Toity said:


> *Abstaining* for now.
> _Again._


Why?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> HM? HM really helps spur discussion >.<


Haha, sorry, I was just thinking. That's mostly what I post when I think. Also, I don't know why you guys are so quick to point fingers at OrngSumb. It could have been a lucky heal by Spike.


----------



## Saith (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I'm just not convinced~


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Abstain*. I'd rather not play the whole "Oh you lynch me?! No I lynch YOU!" game. That's gonna hurt us in the long run.

P.S. I'm glad somebody listened to me on the healer theory.

P.P.S. Also if I was Mafia why would I suggest lynching a Mafia person around the start of the game?!


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> *Abstain*. I'd rather not play the whole "Oh you lynch me?! No I lynch YOU!" game. That's gonna hurt us in the long run.
> 
> P.S. I'm glad somebody listened to me on the healer theory.
> 
> P.P.S. Also if I was Mafia why would I suggest lynching a Mafia person around the start of the game?!


In the long run? We've kind of narrowed it down to you, Phantom, and possibly Legendaryseeker99. (And myself, but I can pretty much prove my innocence if really necessary.)

How many times do I have to say that it's not the lack of death last night that makes me want to lynch you? I want to lynch you because the information you've provided is incorrect. You've completely ignored that point, and I think if you'd just made a whole lot of mistakes with the information you gave us you would have corrected it by now instead of trying to change the subject.

I'm not sure why you would have suggested lynching one of the Mafia, although it happens all the time when Mafia members want to make themselves look innocent and that is a very real possibility, especially if it turns out that there were originally three Mafia. And again, if you're really the watcher, then how do you explain the inconsistencies with the information you've apparently gotten from your role?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

The order was off of the top of my head. I'm merely a human I will make flaws. I haven't gone back to correct it because I feel like even doing that won't help.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> The order was off of the top of my head. I'm merely a human I will make flaws. I haven't gone back to correct it because I feel like even doing that won't help.


Can you check your PMs and tell us what your actual results were now, then?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I actually deleted them. I had to make room for the PMs I was getting for the Mafia game I'm GMing.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I actually deleted them. I had to make room for the PMs I was getting for the Mafia game I'm GMing.


I'm leaving my vote where it is for now, then. Do you remember what actions were used on Kammington the first night, at least? Are you _sure_ he was only healed and nothing else?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Kam was healed and targeted I think actually.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Kam was healed and targeted I think actually.


Only those two actions?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Yes


----------



## Eifie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Yes


You're _completely_ sure?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I'm as sure as I'll ever be from memory


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm as sure as I'll ever be from memory


Well, in that case, I'm definitely leaving my vote on you, since that information is still incorrect. If you get lynched and somehow flip innocent (which I doubt will happen) we can go after Legendaryseeker99, I guess.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Has your memory ever failed you? And how would you know it's correct or not


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Has your memory ever failed you? And how would you know it's correct or not


Your memory could have failed you, or you could be lying. We have no way of knowing right now. It certainly seems more likely that you're lying, though.

Legendaryseeker99 said that he blocked Kammington on the first night, which you haven't included in your list. And if it turns out Legendaryseeker99 is lying, Wargle also inspected Kammington that night, which you didn't tell us about either.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Applebloom said:


> We can go after Legendaryseeker99, I guess.


No. We will not go after Legend. >:l
I don't know why you people refuse to shorten my name. I actually like it better shortened, unless you use ls99, in which case I will rant about it.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well then lynch me. I thought trying to remember my AP Statistics stuff would be a little more important than this and if that means me getting lynching and you making things worse for us innocents then so be it


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Well then lynch me. I thought trying to remember my AP Statistics stuff would be a little more important than this and if that means me getting lynching and you making things worse for us innocents then so be it


Well, sorry, but it seems like we have no leads other than you. I guess that I have to vote *Orngsumb*.
Also good luck with APS.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

And if we have no leads we can't abstain? Come on. Why don't we just lynch all the innocent people cuz that makes a lot of sense. What if the Mafia action wasn't sent in? Ever think about that?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> And if we have no leads we can't abstain? Come on. Why don't we just lynch all the innocent people cuz that makes a lot of sense. I haven't seen Saith post in awhile. What if the Mafia action wasn't sent in? Ever think about that?


Except that we don't have no leads. You are our lead. And we have no way of knowing if you're innocent.

(Saith posted a bit earlier, and Wargle confirmed them as innocent.)



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No. We will not go after Legend. >:l
> I don't know why you people refuse to shorten my name. I actually like it better shortened, unless you use ls99, in which case I will rant about it.


Sorry! I never knew what to shorten your name to. :P


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

I edited my post because I didn't know he changed his name. How do we know you're not Mafia? Hm?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> I edited my post because I didn't know he changed his name. How do we know you're not Mafia? Hm?


If I was Mafia, would I really be going out of my way and calling so much attention to myself just so that you could be lynched? Like I said before, I can pretty much prove my innocence if necessary, but I'd rather not have to unless someone has a legitimate reason to suspect me.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Yes you would. If we start the day with no leads then it's easier to just go out and start lynching somebody when you don't consider all of the options. When I flip innocent and you realize it was probably a lucky heal then I hope you get lynched next. Then the innocents may be able to win.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



OrngSumb said:


> Yes you would. If we start the day with no leads then it's easier to just go out and start lynching somebody when you don't consider all of the options. When I flip innocent and you realize it was probably a lucky heal then I hope you get lynched next. Then the innocents may be able to win.


What you've just said is exactly why I wouldn't go out of my way to lynch you if I was Mafia. :P


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

This is starting to get slightly... flame-ish.
WHERE IS EVERYONE ELSE AT???


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

You know, actually, I might as well prove my innocence now. If OrngSumb flips innocent, the Mafia are extremely unlikely to target me in the future anyways since people will want to lynch me, so there's no point really in keeping my role secret and I want to save Wargle an unnecessary inspection. I am the Bomb (this is different from the terrorist). Kirby-Chan confirmed the presence of a bomb in this game, and we know the role of everyone who's been killed, so if nobody counterclaims, you'll know I'm telling the truth. If somebody else _does_ claim the bomb, feel free to lynch me and when I flip innocent you'll know who to kill the next day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Cool, bomb. Is it like Paranoid Gun Owner, which kills anyone who targets you, or do you die from the hit?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Cool, bomb. Is it like Paranoid Gun Owner, which kills anyone who targets you, or do you die from the hit?


If someone (Mafia or vigilante) kills me, I will die, but they'll die as well. I was hoping the Mafia would target me, but they haven't and now they won't. :(


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Oh. Too bad. Or maybe hits will be randomized sometime and you get picked.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

*Orngsumb*

Who to inspect. I nominate legend. Should I die, go atfer legend.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Well, if you die tonight, it'll probably be because I roleblocked the healer.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well, if you die tonight, it'll probably be because I roleblocked the healer.


Don't block Alraune, then!

Well, the choices other than OrngSumb are Phantom and Legend. If OrngSumb flips innocent, I think Phantom would be a better choice to inspect as he was so quick to vote for OrngSumb before he even claimed. But since it's only two people, the result will really be the same either way; if one is innocent, the other is most likely Mafia, so it's up to you! Hopefully you will be healed tonight and all will go well!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Uh... Why am I a suspect again? Also I don't see an Alraune on the player list.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Uh... Why am I a suspect again? Also I don't see an Alraune on the player list.


If OrngSumb flips innocent, you'll be a suspect because you said you roleblocked Kammington on the first night, and he says you didn't. (Alraune changed her name to Spike.)


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Applebloom said:


> Don't block Alraune, then!
> 
> Well, the choices other than OrngSumb are Phantom and Legend. If OrngSumb flips innocent, I think Phantom would be a better choice to inspect as he was so quick to vote for OrngSumb before he even claimed. But since it's only two people, the result will really be the same either way; if one is innocent, the other is most likely Mafia, so it's up to you! Hopefully you will be healed tonight and all will go well!


First off I am a "she". And I might as well role claim since I
I am being suspected. I am a fishing brother with Saith, therefore innocent, hence why I was so quick to vote to lynch.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Phantom said:


> First off I am a "she". And I might as well role claim since I
> I am being suspected. I am a fishing brother with Saith, therefore innocent, hence why I was so quick to vote to lynch.


Ummm... are you getting lovers and fishing brothers mixed up or something? There should be no fishing brothers in this game. Not according to the role list in the signup thread, anyway...


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

Fuck, my brain died when I was posting that and damn 500's kept blocking me from fixing it.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Phantom said:


> Fuck, my brain died when I was posting that and damn 500's kept blocking me from fixing it.


So _were_ you getting lovers and fishing brothers mixed up? Or are you something else entirely?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*



Phantom said:


> First off I am a "she". And I might as well role claim since I
> I am being suspected. I am a fishing brother with Saith, therefore innocent, hence why I was so quick to vote to lynch.


(Sorry! I forgot to check your pronouns before posting!)

So Saith can confirm that you're lovers, then, right?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [Day 4] Watchmen: The Mafia*

(4-2-2 in favor of lynching *OrngSumb*)

_"What the hell!" shouted the security guard as seven superheroes walked past him. "You can't go in there! You can't-" A forceful jab to the throat from Nite Owl.

"This way," spoke Doctor Manhattan. Nite Owl, the Silk Spectre, Captain Metropolis, Hooded Justice, The Comedian, and Mothman followed close behind. The group arrived at a large door, which Doctor Manhattan promptly disintegrated.

The room beyond was dimly-lit, but the heroes saw their quarry. Bubastis, realizing the presence of its enemies, assumed a defensive position and began hissing violently.

"Kill the bastard, Jon! It killed my mother!" shouted the Silk Spectre. Jon obliged, and raised his hand; at once, there was a small whimper as the beast's mass was slowly compressed into a tinier and tinier point. After a moment, it was gone.

A round of cheers erupted among the heroes. "It is over," Doctor Manhattan said calmly. "We're safe now."_

*OrngSumb is dead. He was Mafia.*

*Innocents win!*

*          *          *

*ROLES*

Mafia Don/Adrian Veidt ... Whirlpool
Mafia Goon/Bubastis ... OrngSumb
Terrorist/The Comedian ... Alraune
Healer/Doctor Manhattan ... Flower Doll
Detective/Nite Owl II ... Wargle
Roleblocker/Silk Spectre II ... Legendaryseeker99
Lovers ... Phantom & Saith
Oracle/Silk Spectre ... Kirby-Chan
Bomb/Mothman ... Emerald Espeon
Kidnapper/Dollar Bill ... Karkat Vantas

*ACTIONS*

_Night 0_

Roleblocked ... Karkat Vantas 
Kidnapped ... Wargle
Healed ... Alraune
Killed ... Alraune

Inspected ... Karkat Vantas
Oracle ... "Is there a player who has a role as Mothman ~ Bomb?".

_Night 1_

Roleblocked ... -
Kidnapped ... Kirby-Chan
Healed ... Wargle
Killed ... Karkat Vantas

Inspected ... Flower Doll
Oracle ... “Was the lack of Mafia kill due to a healer?”


_Night 2_

Roleblocked ... -
Healed ... Wargle
Killed ... Kirby-Chan

Inspected ... Saith
Oracle ... “Are there 2 detectives in the game?”

_Night 3_

Roleblocked ... OrngSumb
Healed ... -
Killed ... Wargle

Inspected ... Alraune


----------



## Aisling (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, dang. :C I was hoping this day phase would last a little longer than it did. It figures the healer was the person who wasn't going to post for the _entire game_, and thus not call me out... It looked like the mafia was going to lose anyway so I wanted to at least lure out and blow up the healer.

I would have settled for lovers but Phantom never did satisfactorily correct herself either.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

WHIRLPOOL I CURSE YOU FOR CHANGING YOUR NAME!!!!!!

I didn't intentionally lynch you. I thought you were somebody else and that this Whirlpool folk was just some inactive player. When you flipped Mafia I freaked. *shakes fist at roleblocker* If it wasn't for you and your meddlesome power I would've won!


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2011)

Wait, in Night three you say I was killed but yet I wasn't?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

Told 'ya guys. *Smiles*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 10, 2011)

Yay, we won! I was about to tell you guys there is only one inspecter, but then I got killed. At least the inspecter is still alive otherwise we have no leads if the game continue.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 11, 2011)

Wargle said:


> Wait, in Night three you say I was killed but yet I wasn't?


OrngSumb, the acting Mafia, was roleblocked.


----------

